# "Mysterious photograph surfaces from 1976 -- taken 43 years ago from 35,000ft!"



## The Purge

We just don't see enough UFO stuff


----------



## miketx

The speaker must have been unaware of the Canon 35mm camera with 300mm zoom lens I had back then.

I don't understand the flash reflection. There would have been plenty of light outside the window without using the flash.


----------



## The Purge

43 years ago an expensive, good camera was a pure luxury not many would go for when anything that could take a decent family photo was good enough!
...Perhaps dark inside the plain would have the picture taken not realizing what lighting was outside....anyway interesting especially all the TRIANGLE CLOUDS!.....certainly NOT NATURAL!


----------



## miketx

The Purge said:


> 43 years ago an expensive, good camera was a pure luxury not many would go for when anything that could take a decent family photo was good enough!
> ...Perhaps dark inside the plain would have the picture taken not realizing what lighting was outside....anyway interesting especially all the TRIANGLE CLOUDS!.....certainly NOT NATURAL!


Well, not trying to troll you but I had several and they weren't that expensive. Had a darkroom and everything. Still a pretty weird picture though.


----------



## Pogo

The Purge said:


> We just don't see enough UFO stuff



It just looks like a moth on the window.
Obviously a moth that could have been in somebody's suitcase, and got out.


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Purge said:


> We just don't see enough UFO stuff


/----/ How many years ago? What year was it? Flying over what?


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just don't see enough UFO stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ How many years ago? What year was it? Flying over what?
Click to expand...


"Earth" 

Seriously, just looks to me like somebody took a photo of the Grand Canyon, and since they were focusing on the distance, didn't notice until much later that there had been a moth on the window.  That's why it's out of focus.


----------



## The Purge

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just don't see enough UFO stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ How many years ago? What year was it? Flying over what?
Click to expand...

Rewatch video all info there time, location, etc.


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Purge said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just don't see enough UFO stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ How many years ago? What year was it? Flying over what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rewatch video all info there time, location, etc.
Click to expand...

/---/ It was sarcasm. You must have said the date, years and location 50 times. It takes away from your message when you talk down to your viewers.


----------



## miketx

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just don't see enough UFO stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ How many years ago? What year was it? Flying over what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Earth"
> 
> Seriously, just looks to me like somebody took a photo of the Grand Canyon, and since they were focusing on the distance, didn't notice until much later that there had been a moth on the window.  That's why it's out of focus.
Click to expand...

Instamatics and polaroids don't have adjustable focus.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

The guy narrating the video must be really young because he kept saying "*43 years ago*" and "*1976*" as if it was so long ago that dinosaurs were still roaming the earth.


----------

